# Cwc build



## gasser78 (Mar 24, 2018)

So that's what I've been told it is [emoji4]. I was gonna turn it into a klunker but I think I like this better. Was gonna go springer but maybe just a set of truss rods.  Gotta find a set for a 24"r


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks very cool!


----------

